# Does Texas Have Sales Tax on Food?



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

The closest Sam's Club to me is in Sherman Texas. I was wondering if Texas has sales tax on food? I know here in Oklahoma, the tax is 8.75%. Thanks in advance. 

Amanda


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

No sales tax on food in Texas, except prepared food (restaurants, etc.).


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Steve. I appreciate the info. I think I will take me a trip next week.


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

Texas has no state tax either.  Can't wait to get moved there.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

piglady said:


> Texas has no state tax either. Can't wait to get moved there.


Hope you're ready for the high property taxes.
Have to remember that the state must make up for not having state tax in other ways.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Property taxes are not assessed by the state. They vary by county/city/etc. -- but aren't any worse than any place else I have lived.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I am a Texan native. Born and bred. Property taxes depends on where you live and if you live in a rich neighborhood then your taxes are gonna be high. If you live in the country..your taxes could be cheap. Cheapest areas (tax wise) is West or East Texas (some areas are growing though).


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

> Hope you're ready for the high property taxes


They aren't too bad depends on where you live and you can take them off your Federal taxes.


----------

